# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] I bought the chinese hack - review inside. (also AMA)

## Owneh

So I bought the chinese hack through a friend who I used to buy League accounts off, he's chinese and bought it for me for no extra cost.

Firstly, I don't know if hacker-aimbots is legit, but chances are it is, but they charge like 2x the actual cost of the aimbot, so unless you have no other choice I wouldn't buy from them.

First thing first, getting the hack working is a bit annoying. If you're not good at computers and troubleshooting I honestly wouldn't do it, there's not a great deal of help out there and although it's not completely impossibly to figure out, people who need to be told to click "next" when installing may as well **** off now, you need to use ur initiative.

I also recommend using a live translator (google translator app for android i used) to translate the program as you can't copy paste the options. You need to change ur systems language to chinese to see the characters or you'll see ????????????????

The best thing about the chinese hacks is that you can buy a 1 day trial for pretty much all of them, (I only bought a 1 day and didn't renew, you'll find out why soon)

This is what happened -

I finally get the hack to work after 2 hours or so, then I find out their auth servers are down for no ****ing reason, I'm then told my time is still ticking however I'd receive compensation. P annoying but yeah, whatever I got the day.

The next day, there's an OW update so I wait and the day after it's updated, I get sent a new file and this time I get the hack to actually work.



Firstly, the hack is buggy as ****. Sometimes the hack doesn't work at all in the game and it's completely random if it works or not, the only way to get it to work if it isn't working is to restart ur game, which is obviously annoying as **** and wouldn't really work for comp.

The aimbot doesn't work how you expect - you can't set it to "aim for heads" you need to set the height that you want to aim at, so for everyr hero for default it will aim directly in the middle of their body, you need to increase the number (left 2nd down) to 20 to get the height to headshot things like Genji, Mcree, however if you do that you won't be able to hit Torb AT ALL. It's really annoying to find a perfect number.

Second thing is, the aimbot is mouse activated, so you press a buttom (right mouse button by default) and it'll lock onto the closest target to your mouse (even ur own team members, it's a bug) but the worst thing is that it locks onto people behind walls too, so if you're aiming at someone and they go behind a wall you'll continue to track them perfectly, which is clearly annoying as **** as killcams clearly show you hacking.

The aimbot is already too perfect as it is, as in it aims at the exact same spot in the body, so when you're tracking behind walls even though hacks aren't common in EU/NA I still got called out every single game even though I tried my best not to be called out.

The aimbot no matter how smooth it is just doesn't look legit, tracks the same part of the body and tracks through walls and it's too perfect, even on the highest smooth levels.

The ESP works completely fine, no issues there.

Please don't PM me asking how to buy it, my friend won't buy it for anyone else and all you need to do is google translate taobao then ask someone to buy it for you (you can't buy it from them unless ur chinese, alipay won't let you verify ur identity and thats all they take) so just find a chinese friend to do it for you.

Ask me anything about the hack.

Also, after being reported 20x and hacking pretty obviously I wasn't banned.

Overall; servers for auth are shit, aimbot is obvious and the settings suck dick. Not worth.

----------


## Owneh

> why run a chinese hack when tyheres way better english ones??


There isn't any better English ones? Link me to it.

PS. You do realise the chinese ones use memory hacking? AFAIK nobody has gotten into the memory, everyone's using pixel aimbots xD

----------


## Nictolite

Lol, What are you on about? Pixel bots? They're very inconsistent.

----------


## GimGanDi

> There isn't any better English ones? Link me to it.
> 
> PS. You do realise the chinese ones use memory hacking? AFAIK nobody has gotten into the memory, everyone's using pixel aimbots xD


You are probably going to be banned within a week or so.
The best ones are the Korean ones, even private ones with ~$500 + 50/m price tag doesn't work as good as them.

----------


## Owneh

> You are probably going to be banned within a week or so.
> The best ones are the Korean ones, even private ones with ~$500 + 50/m price tag doesn't work as good as them.


I hacked like a week ago, I doubt I'll be banned considering there was a banwave today but I'lllet u guys know.




> Lol, What are you on about? Pixel bots? They're very inconsistent.



I don't think you're reading what I typed, I'm saying the chinese ones use memory, not pixel.

----------


## Fire007

what price did u pay for it? also would it be possible for you to link me the page to buy it? thx - i have bought the hack from hackers but sadly paid him a lot .....

----------


## qakeq

Thanks for review but could you say how much it is really costs, not via hackers-aimbot

----------


## Winsane

> Thanks for review but could you say how much it is really costs, not via hackers-aimbot


It's a scam, he has other accounts registered. He wants us to pool together 5000$ for the private private copy.

Beware.

----------


## NRGETiK

Cool scam...

----------


## Owneh

> Cool scam...





> It's a scam, he has other accounts registered. He wants us to pool together 5000$ for the private private copy.
> 
> Beware.





> Please don't PM me asking how to buy it, my friend won't buy it for anyone else and all you need to do is google translate taobao then ask someone to buy it for you (you can't buy it from them unless ur chinese, alipay won't let you verify ur identity and thats all they take) so just find a chinese friend to do it for you.
> .


I'm not selling anything you ****ing autists.




> Thanks for review but could you say how much it is really costs, not via hackers-aimbot





> what price did u pay for it? also would it be possible for you to link me the page to buy it? thx - i have bought the hack from hackers but sadly paid him a lot .....


I payed 5$ for a 1 day trial, it's around 25$ for a month - I AM NOT SELLING THIS, JUST GO ON TAOBAO AND SEARCH YOURSELF IT TAKES 5 SECONDS.

----------


## CruelGiraffe

> It's a scam, he has other accounts registered. He wants us to pool together 5000$ for the private private copy.
> 
> Beware.





> Cool scam...


Lol.. he is obviously saying it sucks and it's worth nothing.. How can you say he is trying to sell anything? lmao

----------


## Owneh

> Lol.. he is obviously saying it sucks and it's worth nothing.. How can you say he is trying to sell anything? lmao


yeah exactly xD some users here are truely truely autistic.

----------


## jincuteguy

> yeah exactly xD some users here are truely truely autistic.


$5 for 1 day, it's the same price as the one from hacker-aimbot.com

----------


## Owneh

ye but then its 30$ for 1 month

----------


## Owneh

> -snip-


LOL wtf man thats ****ed up

----------


## Chinese hack

That hack is easy to be checked out

----------


## chinaseller

111111111111111111111111111

----------


## Owneh

> That hack is easy to be checked out


well i'm stil not banned

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

what about now?

----------


## dowjones21

> what about now?


You're a gravedigger

----------


## Sensisativa

> You're a gravedigger



It's kind of a relevant question as a ban wave just went out that went after a memory bot.

----------


## fmhpxl123

哦这个一般般还可以吧

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

> It's kind of a relevant question as a ban wave just went out that went after a memory bot.


exactly.,
.

----------


## Shaw-review

Is there anyone who can recommend the best product among the ones listed here?
Page not found - Shaw-Review.com

----------

